

Ask HN: Who leaks exit prices? - DevX101

It seems that when a well known company is bought ought in the tech space reporters very often find out the purchase price.<p>Both the purchaser and the company getting acquired publicly state that they won't disclose the price, but we usually get it nonetheless.<p>If we take Wufoo for example, they have a handful of people on their leadership team, and although Survey Monkey has 60 ppl, I'd bet that only a handful of people were involved in the details of the transaction.<p>I have a suspicion that it is usually the company being acquired that leaks this info to a reporter with an understanding of source confidentiality.  Or is this info coming to reporters from third parties that were involved in the deal?
======
vipivip
Keeping your mouth shut after a cool deal is almost impossible.

